Ask HN: What is the most valuable lesson you have learned in your journey? - rblion
======
nikivi
Sharing all your learnings and not being afraid to not not something or be
wrong. I think that plus ability to focus on creating over consuming have been
the most beneficial lessons I learned.

I try to systemize my learnings in form of rules that I iterate on as I
progress in life. Helps me be more clear. Plus I like building systems.

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing/rules](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing/rules)

